# fumer un géranium



## Giod

Buongiorno a tutti,
qualcuno sa come si può tradurre l'espressione "fumer un géranium"? In italiano non si usa dire "fumare un geranio".
Grazie,
Gio


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Giod,
In senso proprio "fumer" può anche essere "concimare" .


----------



## vale_new

Ciao!

Mi sembra che in effetti il contesto potrebbe aiutare.... ho scoperto che in italiano ad esempio si dice anche 'fumare il basilico', anche se ovviamente il basilico non si fuma, riferendosi alle droghe cosiddette leggere.


----------



## Ruminante

Veramente noi da ragazzini abbiamo fumato anche le bucce di banana... per fare "esperienza" (ma non facevano nessun effetto, a parte farci venire un po' di nausea).

Come sempre, occorre il contesto!

EDIT: navigando qua e là ho trovato un commento su una diva riguardo al fatto che è notoriamente dipendente da droga e alcool, in cui un blogger dice "fumer du géranium et boire de l'alcool". Dunque, se il contesto lo conferma, "géranium" è uno dei tanti nomi dati alla mariuana o all'hashish. Del resto è chiaro che il geranio si presti bene al paragone, per via del suo profumo intenso.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ruminante said:


> EDIT: navigando qua e là ho trovato un commento su una diva riguardo al fatto che è notoriamente dipendente da droga e alcool, in cui un blogger dice "fumer du géranium et boire de l'alcool". Dunque, se il contesto lo conferma, "géranium" è uno dei tanti nomi dati alla mariuana o all'hashish. Del resto è chiaro che il geranio si presti bene al paragone, per via del suo profumo intenso.


 
È la spiegazione più probabile, solo che non posso soffrire l'odore del geranio e lo definirei piuttosto come "puzzo"


----------



## Giod

Grazie mille a tutti per le risposte! Il contesto è ad ogni modo il seguente: 
Elle a dit, avec une voix bizarre que je me demandais si elle ne venait pas de fumer un géranium, "...". 
Io opterei a questo punto per: fumare uno spinello.


----------



## zone noire

Giod said:


> Grazie mille a tutti per le risposte! Il contesto è ad ogni modo il seguente:
> Elle a dit, avec une voix bizarre que je me demandais si elle ne venait pas de fumer un géranium, "...".
> Io opterei a questo punto per: fumare uno spinello.


 
Oui, absolument


----------



## vale_new

O dell'oppio


----------



## Ostaire

"_fumer un géranium"_ : è una espressione divertente perché è volutamente assurda, come _"fumer la moquette"_.


----------



## elwadi

"Fumer un géranium" :letamare un geranium. qui si parla di letame e non di cigaretta


----------



## Ostaire

_"letamare un geranium. qui si parla di letame e non di cigaretta."_

— Non. Le contexte exclut absolument cette inteprétation :
_"Elle a dit, avec une voix bizarre que je me demandais si elle ne venait pas de fumer un géranium..."_


----------

